# I Rule!!!



## Arnold (Oct 21, 2002)

look


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 21, 2002)

Yes, YOU ARE AWESOME!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 21, 2002)

Nice thing about bieng the owner is you can backspace/delete numbers and make up yer own!!!!!!









j/k


----------



## Arnold (Oct 21, 2002)

you wish!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> Nice thing about bieng the owner is you can backspace/delete numbers and make up yer own!!!!!!



I cannot manipulate that though.


----------



## kuso (Oct 21, 2002)

No lifer


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> 
> I cannot manipulate that though.




sure sure, ive heard it all now


----------



## Arnold (Oct 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> No lifer



you're second place for the past *90 days*!!!


----------



## kuso (Oct 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> 
> you're second place for the past *90 days*!!!



Thats what makes me such a valued member


----------



## Dero (Oct 21, 2002)

Yeah butt he's still da top WHORE DAWG!!!

User Name Email Homepage Find Posts Join Date Posts 
kuso     12-13-2001 9013 
Prince    11-30-2000 8262 
w8lifter    05-07-2001 8025 
davidjasondean    07-13-2002 5831 
Scotty the Body      12-19-2000 5115 
butterfly    03-18-2002 4481 
Dero     12-02-2001 4405 
ALBOB     06-28-2001 4299 
I Are Baboon    03-12-2001 4154 
seyone     01-01-2001 3881 
Princess     03-19-2002 3760 
gopro     07-13-2001 3600 
Pitboss     08-21-2001 3505 
Mudge    06-01-2002 3155 
CRASHMAN     04-16-2002 3088


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 21, 2002)

your gaining quickly dero


----------



## Dero (Oct 21, 2002)

Numbers/shnumbers...


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 21, 2002)

please I know it's eating u up.........inside deros head = 



"gotta post, gotta post, gotta post.....more coffee....no sleep...
gotta post gotta post..."


----------



## Dero (Oct 21, 2002)

Hooly SHIAT!!!!
JAY!!!!
Get out of my head...
You are throwing EVERYTHING OUTTA BALANCE!!!!!!!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Hooly SHIAT!!!!
> JAY!!!!
> Get out of my head...
> You are throwing EVERYTHING OUTTA BALANCE!!!!!!!




as if it were ever balanced


----------



## butterfly (Oct 21, 2002)

hehehe 

I'm #6


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

Hell yeah im in the top 10


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

that was awhile ago, u r still there though


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

Sweet!!


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 22, 2002)

Damn!  I never seem to make into the top ten.. oh wait I did ...for umm  one whole day!!! ug ug ug .. you all suck! too bad I have  a job and 6 kids!! or else I would give ya all a run for yo post whorrin ways!! hee hee..

smiles

Eri'


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> look





You da man, Prince.


----------



## irontime (Oct 22, 2002)

You do all realize that if I didn't have to leave for four months out of the year I would be be the top posting geek don't you?


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 22, 2002)

OH yes .. Prince you certainly are.. YES! YES! YES!... ( a'la herbal essences commercial.. ) 

Eri'


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> You do all realize that if I didn't have to leave for four months out of the year I would be be the top posting geek don't you?




leave?? where you going, you piss all the people of in yer town that badly that they make you leave every year for four months


----------



## irontime (Oct 22, 2002)

Well probably, but that's not the reason for leaving  I'm in school now and have net access for 8 months, well 6.5 now, where does the time go?


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

lol oic, that makes less sense than the locals chasing u away


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> OH yes .. Prince you certainly are.. YES! YES! YES!... ( a'la herbal essences commercial.. )
> 
> Eri'


we got that commercial here too!!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

except yours says ....oy! oy! oy!


lmao


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

whoa! i just noticed i'm on the top 15


----------



## Dero (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> hehehe
> 
> I'm #6


...and I'm close BEHIND!!!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

u r all goin down.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

55 posts? people are proud of that?


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

Fuq it!! batttle battle post sweat post Fuqin Jay ya prick fuqin post


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

must i enter the post whore race to keep the little whores quiet?


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> Fuq it!! batttle battle post sweat post Fuqin Jay ya prick fuqin post




Thats right beatch, gonna make ya work to keep up


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> must i enter the post whore race to keep the little whores quiet?




 Im comin for ya bitch!!!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

your only trail'n a little i'd only say half a Galaxy


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

only taken me a month to get here, we shall see, i re-evaluated my priorities and bent on a whore streak so long it shall be talked about for years!!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

just wait till i get the computer back i'll desiamate all


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

lots of time for me to catch up!!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

i'm just giving you a sporting chance


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

mighty nice of ya, never heard the tale of the tortoise and the hare??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

ya the rabbit kicked the crap outa the stoopid turtle i think


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

thats right and im the fuckin rabbit!!!!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

wait i remeber now he lost guess you are gonna loose


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

lol, what a jerk!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

ya that rabbit dude had soe ego problems the turtle put him in his place


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

this is part two where the rabbit bought a gun to show the little smug turtle how the big boys play.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

than the ninja turtles came and whipped his ass


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

what the ninja turtles didn't realize is that they had rushed in so quickly they were fucking up the turtle, the hare was right behind em, pulling the trigger.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

too bad the dumbass rabbit left the safety on and then the ninja turtles destroyed em


----------



## david (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> 
> 
> 
> Im comin for ya bitch!!!!!!



Oh yeah?  Wait, till' I come back in true form!!!!!!

Try 55 post x 4 = 666!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Oh yeah?  Wait, till' I come back in true form!!!!!!
> ...






I have set my sights low, I won't even bother to try to catch you


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> too bad the dumbass rabbit left the safety on and then the ninja turtles destroyed em




and the ninja turtles fell for the ol fake rabbit ploy, he's back kicking the shit outta the turtle while the dumb ninja turtles fuck up a stuffed toy.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> 
> Try 55 post x 4 = 666!




thought it ='s 220?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> 
> 
> 
> and the ninja turtles fell for the ol fake rabbit ploy, he's back kicking the shit outta the turtle while the dumb ninja turtles fuck up a stuffed toy.




but there was one thing the rabbit forgot the RAT! splinter or w/e he clawed the rabbits eyes out and gave him a splinter or something


----------



## david (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> 
> thought it ='s 220?



It is Crash!!!!!

What I was saying was I was going to turn satanic on all of you and burn hell through these numbers!  

Just a figure of speech but in a demonic way!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

ohhhhhhhhh really  is that a challenge


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

sounded like one to me


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

DAM! i guess i'm on top tonight bj  i'm beating you


----------



## Mifody (Oct 23, 2002)

kuso.. 9000 posts.. jesus
i aint even broke 200 yet  lol


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> DAM! i guess i'm on top tonight bj  i'm beating you


 ahh young lad I unlike you am a machine I have no need of sleep, I will riegn again


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mifody *_
> kuso.. 9000 posts.. jesus
> i aint even broke 200 yet  lol



I am giving post whore seminars and divulging all post whore secrets 50.00 american


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> DAM! i guess i'm on top tonight bj  i'm beating you




 r u trying to hit on me?? go take that shiat somwhere else!!


----------



## david (Oct 23, 2002)

????


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> ????




If i have to explain it ....it won't be as funny......


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

I didn't even make the list...I doth suck as a true posting whore...


----------



## Rissole (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I didn't even make the list...I doth suck as a true posting whore...


  
Even i make the list nowa days Burner


----------



## david (Oct 23, 2002)

I'm not on the list anymore


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

you HAS BEEN!


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

I guess I'm a has been too.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 24, 2002)

make way for the young blood old timers


----------



## Rissole (Oct 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> make way for the young blood old timers


----------



## david (Oct 24, 2002)

In this case you guys just woke up an "old Post Whore"


----------



## david (Oct 24, 2002)

But it won't happen on Friday because I have a local concert show to go to in New Haven, CT!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 25, 2002)

*Hahahahaha,*


----------



## seyone (Oct 25, 2002)

I'm almost at 4 grand.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> I'm almost at 4 grand.




4 grand, each post is worht a dollar??? Prince I wanna cash out now please


----------



## seyone (Oct 25, 2002)

now that would suck.


----------



## kuso (Oct 26, 2002)

Actually........I could do with 10k


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 26, 2002)

lol, yeah maybe ill wait like kuso.......


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2002)

I will soon RULE again!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 28, 2002)

Bah.... soon, soon, soon........


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2002)

Hasbeen...


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> DAM! i guess i'm on top tonight bj  i'm beating you



BJ  - would you like to esplain?  Is this what goes on when the responsible adults leave the board for a while???


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2002)

Sounds like theyyyrrrre havin fun dosent it ??


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 28, 2002)

Who's on top and who's beating who?  

Oh boy!  This is just sick, sick, sick!  Why don't you two get a room!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2002)




----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Who's on top and who's beating who?
> 
> Oh boy!  This is just sick, sick, sick!  Why don't you two get a room!




lol, how come I always get dragged into the queer stuff, I told him to quit hitting on me.........Not my fault the kid is confused. Let me say it again, Crash I don't play for that team dude!!!


----------



## david (Oct 28, 2002)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2002)

Rippin up the stats 
DJ's a hasbeen


----------



## kuso (Oct 28, 2002)

Peeps, he is on his way down, but I think what really counts is your daily post average........and unfortunately that no-life bastard probably has us all beat there


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2002)

Where do i see that??


----------



## kuso (Oct 28, 2002)

click on PROFILE......next to the pm icon and then look at USER INFO........Posts, and then inside [ ] is the average!

mine is 29.08 posts per day, yours is 4.33 posts per day, and no-life-DJ`s  is 55.09 posts per day


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2002)

Holy crap


----------



## kuso (Oct 28, 2002)

LOL....fucking tell me about it.....I think DJ`s was damned near 70per day before he went on holy`s!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2002)

He must be single...
Or his misses dont want him stinkin up the joint


----------



## kuso (Oct 28, 2002)

LOL.....I thought he must be unemployed AND single to whore that much


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2002)

I got 50 in the other day.. it took about 1 1/2 hrs of total slut time though


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

LOL....way to go  Just gotta string a few of those together to really bump that average up!

fucking Bj even has  21.85 posts per day


----------



## Rissole (Oct 29, 2002)

They have whored from the start though so they got the advantage..
I only started whoring about 2 weeks ago















and lovin it


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

I only started seriously whoring ....shit 5 days ago i think 

and yes DJD is still the King of da post sluts!!


----------



## david (Oct 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> Rippin up the stats
> DJ's a hasbeen





Wait a minute!  I've been practically AWOL for 6 weeks...I think BJ is da' man now!!!


----------



## david (Oct 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> LOL....fucking tell me about it.....I think DJ`s was damned near 70per day before he went on holy`s!



I think your correct on that Kuso!!!!

Now please tell BJ who da man once was!!!


----------



## david (Oct 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> He must be single...
> Or his misses dont want him stinkin up the joint




Not single!!!!!  BunBunz is my gf and her pics can be found on my site.


----------



## david (Oct 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> LOL.....I thought he must be unemployed AND single to whore that much



Correction:

* Returning Student
* Employed at this time?  No!  I didn't have to work or I would've failed!    But I will be going back to work once I get back to Ft. Lauderdale, FL on Monday!
*  Not single!!!


----------



## david (Oct 29, 2002)

In Conclusion: (BJ, Crash, Bigss & Lean'n know who this guy is

QUOTE:

I was the best there was...
There best there is
And the best there ever will be!!!!  

NOT!!!  Kuso, you da' real man!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 29, 2002)

Sheesh what a brown noser


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 29, 2002)

Hehehehe, notice how he strings what could be one post into 5........ the true mark of a professional post whore.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> In Conclusion: (BJ, Crash, Bigss & Lean'n know who this guy is
> 
> QUOTE:
> ...




hey I admited to it  I beleive I refered to you as the King of post sluts.....somewhere......the problem with being a post slut is that I have a hard time remebering what I have said In what thread and to who I said it to.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> Hehehehe, notice how he strings what could be one post into 5........ the true mark of a professional post whore.




I


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

noticed that


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

too STB


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

some people will


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

do anything to get


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

their numbers up!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2002)

what do


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2002)

you mean, BJ?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2002)

not sure


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2002)

I follow....


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

well I think


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

that STB meant


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

DJD coulda posted


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

everything into one


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

post.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

Maybe


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2002)

Oh,


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

i misunderstood


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2002)

I think I


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 29, 2002)

You've


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 29, 2002)

got


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2002)

understand  now


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 29, 2002)

it


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 29, 2002)

right


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2002)

thanks for


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2002)

the clarification


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 29, 2002)

I THINK YOU ALL NEED A FUQQIN GOOD LAY SO YOU CAN LOOSEN UP!!

lol


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

my pleasure burner thanks for


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

for the clarification STB,  Erilaya...


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

will you be here soon then??


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> I THINK YOU ALL NEED A FUQQIN GOOD LAY SO YOU CAN LOOSEN UP!!
> 
> lol


That sounded like an offer


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> 
> That sounded like an offer


 Hey she's cummin at my...I mean cumming to my house first!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> I THINK YOU ALL NEED A FUQQIN GOOD LAY SO YOU CAN LOOSEN UP!!
> 
> lol



If this is an offer, Iget off in 25 mintes...I can get you off a short while after that!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 
> 
> If this is an offer, Iget off in 25 mintes...I can get you off a short while after that!


 Twent y five minutes eh, I usually get off after the female Im with does or at the same time, keeps em cumming back burner, you should try to work on that


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> I THINK YOU ALL NEED A FUQQIN GOOD LAY SO YOU CAN LOOSEN UP!!
> 
> lol






> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> my pleasure burner thanks for



 haha:

Fuck this was funny reading through here


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 29, 2002)

Actually with all the Fabulous email I get from Burner.. I am gonna do him FIRST.. but I am open to other offers.. LOL.... ( gee now I am not a post whore just a ....BLEEP!... okay wait here let me pretend I am chaste and into pure monogomy.. sheesh I am gonna stfu now.. yikes.. must be cos I haven't had any in 4days.. 

blush blush.. ( yeah right)


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2002)

ha ha...ouch.... 
ok, little more specific...I get off WORK in 25 minutes.....


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> Actually with all the Fabulous email I get from Burner.. I am gonna do him FIRST.. but I am open to other offers.. LOL.... ( gee now I am not a post whore just a ....BLEEP!... okay wait here let me pretend I am chaste and into pure monogomy.. sheesh I am gonna stfu now.. yikes.. must be cos I haven't had any in 4days..
> 
> blush blush.. ( yeah right)



gentlemen...you can just wallow in the wake of my turbulence...


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> Actually with all the Fabulous email I get from Burner.. I am gonna do him FIRST.. but I am open to other offers.. LOL.... ( gee now I am not a post whore just a ....BLEEP!... okay wait here let me pretend I am chaste and into pure monogomy.. sheesh I am gonna stfu now.. yikes.. must be cos I haven't had any in 4days..
> 
> blush blush.. ( yeah right)


 hmmm well maybe ill just wait for a few days then


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 29, 2002)

aren't I naughty.. HELL YA! 

Eri' 

days? .... hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2002)

ya snooze, ya lose!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

gotta give ya time to forget the horrible expereince with burner!!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 29, 2002)

Fuqin time for work again!!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

Have a good fuqin time


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> gotta give ya time to forget the horrible expereince with burner!!




tsk, tsk...my poor, demented fuqn' friend....you don't seem to recognize my skilz....


----------



## god hand (Jul 17, 2006)

Mifody said:
			
		

> kuso.. 9000 posts.. jesus
> i aint even broke 200 yet  lol


And you never will


----------



## GFR (Jul 17, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> look




I have done 55 posts in 15 minutes or less many a time


----------



## GFR (Jul 17, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> And you never will


Racist


----------



## god hand (Jul 17, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Racist


Your ancestors


----------



## GFR (Jul 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> tsk, tsk...my poor, demented fuqn' friend....you don't seem to recognize my skilz....


Racist


----------



## GFR (Jul 17, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Your ancestors


I am 1/8 african so I am not racist


----------



## MyK (Jul 18, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Your ancestors


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 19, 2006)

i expected bodybuilding pics... dammit.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Racist



True Story


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2006)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> True Story


How many of my gif's have you stole??


----------



## MyK (Jul 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> How many of my gif's have you stole??


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

>


----------



## MyK (Jul 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


----------

